
First ‘water-wave’ laser created - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/8016.html
======
andrewflnr
I got really excited about the idea of coherent water waves, but no...

~~~
nitrogen
This is probably the closest thing:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WffR6HrEqTA&t=40s](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WffR6HrEqTA&t=40s)

------
Aaron1011
> The possibility of creating a laser through the interaction of light with
> water waves has not been examined, Carmon said, mainly due to the huge
> difference between the low frequency of water waves on the surface of a
> liquid (approximately 1,000 oscillations per second) and the high frequency
> of light wave oscillations (1014 oscillations per second).

I think that's a typo - unless the light actually has a frequency of 1khz, or
I misunderstood the article.

~~~
tedsanders
10^14 is what they were going for. It is indeed a typo.

~~~
teddyh
10¹⁴

~~~
scoates
Searching the page for "14" misses this.

~~~
scatters
It shouldn't; search should operate in compatibility normalization space
(preferably NFKD). Chrome on Windows gets this right, btw.

